# Mehr Federweg fürs Stage 6.0



## frankderflieger (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

fahre das Stage seit letztem Herbst und bin super zufrieden !
Sitzposition ist dank anderem Vorbau und Lenker mit rise nun aufrechter und sehr angenehm. 

Summasumarum also null zu meckern, wäre da nicht der Wunsch nach mehr Federweg. 
Nicht direkt, aber ggf. später. 

Hier habe ich jetzt gelesen, das das jetzige slide 125 der Nachfolger ist  : 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=594872&highlight=stage

Wenn das stimmt, dann wäre der Weg zum 140er ja nicht weit ?

Hier also die Frage, ob ich beim stage den Federweg hinten erhöhen kann ? 
Vorne dürfte ja kein Problem sein ?

Besteht die Möglichkeit ne andere Wippe zu verbauen ?
Wenn ja, ändert sich dann nicht die Geometrie vom Hinterbau ?

Viele Fragen, bin somit über jeden Antwort dankbar 

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## frankderflieger (15. Mai 2013)

Na lasst Euch nicht so bitten  irgendwer wird mir doch zu dem Thema was schreiben koennen !? 

Schoenen Abend 
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (15. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub es einfahc schwierig zu antworten.
Was ich denke:
Einfach eine Wippe wirst du nicht bekommen. Müsstest du selber konstruieren oder von irgendeinem anderen Hersteller nehmen
Garantie für den Rahmen wäre weg und bei den heutigen Alurahmen kommt es gerne mal zu einem Riss/Bruch
Was ich machen würde:
Ein neues Bike kaufen, welches von Anfang an mehr Federweg hat. Minimale Unterschiede in der Geometrie haben oft große Auswirkungen auf das Verhalten des Bikes. Man sollte das nicht unterschätzen.
Ich habe zwar schon gesehen, dass gerne einmal eine 160mm Gabel an ein 150mm Bike gebaut und dann der Vorbau angepasst wird, damit beim Bergauffahren das Rad auf der Erde bleibt, aber beim Dämpfer hab ichs noch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (15. Mai 2013)

Du hast nichts zu meckern, meinst aber mehr Federweg zu brauchen? Warum? In welcher Situation denkst du, zu wenig zu haben?


----------



## Markdierk (15. Mai 2013)

Och, da geb ich ihm schon recht, mehr Federweg kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## frankderflieger (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

und danke für Eure Antworten !




Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Du hast nichts zu meckern, meinst aber mehr Federweg zu brauchen? Warum? In welcher Situation denkst du, zu wenig zu haben?


 

Na ja, dieses Jahr geht es das erste mal an den Lago bzw. in die Berge, da erwarte ich früher oder später den Wunsch, etwas mehr Federweg zu haben. 
Aber wie gesagt, zur zeit reichen die 120mm und ich wollte mit dieser Anfrage mal die Möglichkeiten abklopfen !

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich habe am Skeen auf eine Talas mit 140/110mm umgerüstet. Allerdings damals "zwangsweise" da meine originale Gabel beim Service zerstört wurde. 
Letztendlich bin ich aber mit dem Mehr an Federweg ganz glücklich, da sie feiner Anspricht und doch etwas mehr Reserve hat (gerade wenn es abwärts geht )

Was den Dämpfer angeht bin ich noch original und würde da auch nicht sooo einfach mal was machen. Habe zum Glück damals die Freigabe von Radon für die neue Gabel bekommen. Beim Dämpfer sehe ich da ehern schwarz. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## frankderflieger (16. Mai 2013)

Hi Robby, 

d.h. Du bist vorne um 20mm höher !?

Und wie macht sich der Unterschied bemerkbar ?

Beim Bergauf dürfte es noch keine Unterschiede geben, oder ?

Was den Hinterbau anbetrifft, so hoffe ich ja noch auf ne kurze 
Rückmeldung vom Radon Team 

Vg 
Frank


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2013)

frankderflieger schrieb:


> Hi Robby,
> 
> d.h. Du bist vorne um 20mm höher !?
> 
> ...



Also bergauf merkt man schon einen Unterschied und zwar daß das Vorderrad um einiges früher steigt. Da heißt es entweder vorne absenken oder Gewicht soweit möglich nach vorn. 

Bergab kann man einfach mit weniger Druck in der Gabel fahren und somit halt etwas besseres Ansprechverhalten. 

grüße
Robby


----------

